# 20.4.4 Priority List



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

Haven't seen it posted in the Roamio section yet:

www.tivo.com/priority20.4.4


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

Yay, Fall update time!


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm hoping this update, among other things will provide Android streaming. Anxiously anticipating the new Nexus tablet.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Still confused at what work needs to be done on the DVR to make Android work. The app I could understand, the Stream I could understand, but that's it.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Perhaps something as simple as a configuration setting? 

I'm just hoping that the Vudu and Amazon Prime streaming apps are included in this update.


----------



## hungarianhc (May 31, 2007)

I'm happy about Android streaming, but I really want streaming when NOT on WiFi. Crazy to me that I still can't stream on my iPhone when I'm on a perfect LTE connection.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

hungarianhc said:


> I'm happy about Android streaming, but I really want streaming when NOT on WiFi. Crazy to me that I still can't stream on my iPhone when I'm on a perfect LTE connection.


One word, *JAILBREAK*

If it's not a problem for you. I really don't stream over cellular much, but when I do, it's pretty cool.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

JWhites said:


> Still confused at what work needs to be done on the DVR to make Android work. The app I could understand, the Stream I could understand, but that's it.


The Stream built into the Plus/Pro (same chip as the standalone Stream) seems to get its updates wrapped into the seasonal STB updates.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

This would be the first update post-Haxe front-end conversion, it could possibly include new HD screens!


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

hungarianhc said:


> I'm happy about Android streaming, but I really want streaming when NOT on WiFi. Crazy to me that I still can't stream on my iPhone when I'm on a perfect LTE connection.


On android you can download the xposed modules and there is one there that tricks your phone you're on Wifi on an app by app basis. Now this works assuming the box you are streaming from isn't just looking for a local network to stream on as those are two different things.

I'm sure IOS has something similar.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

NJ Webel said:


> Perhaps something as simple as a configuration setting?
> 
> I'm just hoping that the Vudu and Amazon Prime streaming apps are included in this update.


+1

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Signed up!


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

hungarianhc said:


> I'm happy about Android streaming, but I really want streaming when NOT on WiFi. Crazy to me that I still can't stream on my iPhone when I'm on a perfect LTE connection.


Most people have data limits they don't like going over each month. Picture quality for OOH streaming could be better. When it gets better then maybe it'll be worth the risk.



BigJimOutlaw said:


> The Stream built into the Plus/Pro (same chip as the standalone Stream) seems to get its updates wrapped into the seasonal STB updates.


Except that so far it hasn't. Any updates that have been pushed out to the Stream (stand alone or built in) seems to get their own updates. If we remember, with the past handful of DVR updates people have said they've checked their Stream OS version and found them unchanged, and the OOH update came separate from any seasonal DVR updates.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Would be nice if TiVo permitted the guide to extend further then the length of time it currently does, or maybe use a more detailed data source besides Tribune Media?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Still frustrating, as always, that you can't simply copy/paste your TSN from your online account into the web page. Or simply have a link on your account page that says 'sign up all my stuff for priority'.

But they're lucky their webpage actually loads without making a sandwich most days...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It still only takes a few minutes to enter half a dozen numbers. My issue is still with the TiVo site. It takes too long to log in and view the numbers on my account. The page to enter them seems fine though.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

JWhites said:


> Most people have data limits they don't like going over each month.


That should be the adult decision and responsibility to stream or not to stream. Of course, treating its customers like children is one reason I'm not a fan of iOS.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

mr_smits said:


> That should be the adult decision and responsibility to stream or not to stream. Of course, treating its customers like children is one reason I'm not a fan of iOS.


I think that's more of a situation of the wireless provider though. Sometimes people need saving from themselves according to them.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

slowbiscuit said:


> Still frustrating, as always, that you can't simply copy/paste your TSN from your online account into the web page. Or simply have a link on your account page that says 'sign up all my stuff for priority'.
> 
> But they're lucky their webpage actually loads without making a sandwich most days...


Agreed

I know it's OCD and all but I have a task set up on my calendar specifically for Roamio/Mini firmware update dates and numbers. I also place the TSN for that TiVo on the task. Basically, I just open up my calendar and type the numbers in.

Very poor job on my part explaining....need some caffeine.

Wish List: (in no particular order)
Android streaming
Complete HDUI
Vudu & Amazon integration


----------



## CodeeCB (Aug 31, 2014)

JWhites said:


> Most people have data limits they don't like going over each month. Picture quality for OOH streaming could be better. When it gets better then maybe it'll be worth the risk.


That isn't a good reason at all. Many people have unlimited data, I have unlimited data on both of my phones (AT&T and T-Mobile). You can still get unlimited data as a new customer, and if someone wants to stream video that's their choice not TiVos... Although TiVo is currently making the choice for us currently. It should be none of their concern how I use my cellular data plan irregardless.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

JWhites said:


> Would be nice if TiVo permitted the guide to extend further then the length of time it currently does, or maybe use a more detailed data source besides Tribune Media?


Guide data past 12 days would be highly inaccurate even if it existed so I don't know if I would really want that. And there really isn't another option other than Tribune for guide data. The only way it could be better is if TiVo built their on data collection service to work in conjunction with Tribune guide data but that would be a huge task.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

rainwater said:


> Guide data past 12 days would be highly inaccurate even if it existed so I don't know if I would really want that. And there really isn't another option other than Tribune for guide data. The only way it could be better is if TiVo built their on data collection service to work in conjunction with Tribune guide data but that would be a huge task.


Networks announce season premiere dates and channels months in advance. It's be fantastic if this information was available in Tivos, so we can make our season passes when we hear about shows, instead of when we remember to make them in the 12 day window prior to premiere.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

CodeeCB said:


> That isn't a good reason at all. Many people have unlimited data, I have unlimited data on both of my phones (AT&T and T-Mobile). You can still get unlimited data as a new customer, and if someone wants to stream video that's their choice not TiVos... Although TiVo is currently making the choice for us currently. It should be none of their concern how I use my cellular data plan irregardless.


Agreed.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

rainwater said:


> Guide data past 12 days would be highly inaccurate even if it existed so I don't know if I would really want that. And there really isn't another option other than Tribune for guide data. The only way it could be better is if TiVo built their on data collection service to work in conjunction with Tribune guide data but that would be a huge task.


If anyone could do it, it'd be TiVo  :up:


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

JWhites said:


> Except that so far it hasn't. Any updates that have been pushed out to the Stream (stand alone or built in) seems to get their own updates. If we remember, with the past handful of DVR updates people have said they've checked their Stream OS version and found them unchanged, and the OOH update came separate from any seasonal DVR updates.


I'm not saying that all DVR updates include integrated Stream updates, but integrated Stream updates have only come with DVR updates, unless they've done it on the sly and nobody here noticed.  The OOH update (19.1.3b) came as part of 20.3.7 on the Roamios.

You might be thinking of the iOS app that was updated a bit later to "enable" it. And then standalone Stream got 19.1.3b a few weeks later.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

JWhites said:


> If anyone could do it, it'd be TiVo  :up:


DirecTV does it now, but the implementation is a bit spotty. Not all shows I see commercials for have a premiere that shows up in search. Those that do, often the premiere is a month or more out.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> Still frustrating, as always, that you can't simply copy/paste your TSN from your online account into the web page. Or simply have a link on your account page that says 'sign up all my stuff for priority'.
> 
> But they're lucky their webpage actually loads without making a sandwich most days...


I'm not sure why it's even possible to enter any TSN other than your own. You shouldn't be able to randomly sign other people up (purposely or accidentally).


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

slowbiscuit said:


> their webpage actually loads without making a sandwich...


The fact that their web page doesn't make me a sandwich *is* quite aggravating.


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

overFEDEXed said:


> One word, *JAILBREAK*
> 
> If it's not a problem for you. I really don't stream over cellular much, but when I do, it's pretty cool.


Jailbreak is for iPhones. Rooting is for Android.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

Captainbob said:


> Jailbreak is for iPhones. Rooting is for Android.


Wasn't he talking about his iPhone?
Also, I do know the difference. Thanks though.



> Originally Posted by hungarianhc
> I'm happy about Android streaming, but I really want streaming when NOT on WiFi. Crazy to me that I still can't stream on *my iPhone* when I'm on a perfect LTE connection.


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

Keen said:


> Networks announce season premiere dates and channels months in advance. It's be fantastic if this information was available in Tivos, so we can make our season passes when we hear about shows, instead of when we remember to make them in the 12 day window prior to premiere.


My Romio will now let me set up a wish list for a show that farther than 12 days out. I searched several up coming new shows this fall and when I select get this show it has an option to create a wish list. So that seems to be new to me. I least I can record it without waiting for the guide data to show up.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Signed up. I hope they enable high bitrate 4G streaming without going through a proxy.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Keen said:


> Networks announce season premiere dates and channels months in advance. It's be fantastic if this information was available in Tivos, so we can make our season passes when we hear about shows, instead of when we remember to make them in the 12 day window prior to premiere.


I actually thought that instead of the annoying :up: button ad for more product information during commercials, that same functionality would be awesome overlaid on those network 'new series' commercials that play.

"Press :up: to set up a season pass for this show"


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

Anybody notice that they skipped 20.4.3?


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

FWIW: I was reviewing my TiVo logs on my base Roamios and found many mentions of "VuduHost" where the the TiVo verifies the health of individual software components.

This means it's already on our Roamios, but TiVo needs to allow access before we can start using it. No mention of anything "Amazon", so that's still a (obvious) future download away.

It feels so "Beta" that a future feature would already be present, and being tested by "HealthStat" as the logs say. I'd guess those on "field trial" testing probably have it active and have been using it at least since the Summer Update.

That Vudu is there, but not Amazon, makes me think the latter was not even stable enough to let it roll with the last update, but Vudu was stable enough to secretly sneak it in and secretly see what happens before they make it visible, and subject to being used by the masses.

Anybody have a packet sniffer set up to see if "VuduHost" is communicating with anything without our knowledge? It would seem kind of wasteful to be logging its health, without some outside linkages in place.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Keen said:


> Networks announce season premiere dates and channels months in advance. It's be fantastic if this information was available in Tivos, so we can make our season passes when we hear about shows, instead of when we remember to make them in the 12 day window prior to premiere.


Agreed. It wouldn't be difficult for TiVo to use the curation (e.g., Collections) they are already doing for Season Passes as long as the software platform (i.e., 20.4.4) supports it.


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

overFEDEXed said:


> Wasn't he talking about his iPhone?
> Also, I do know the difference. Thanks though.


You are correct, I misread that...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sbiller said:


> Agreed. It wouldn't be difficult for TiVo to use the curation (e.g., Collections) they are already doing for Season Passes as long as the software platform (i.e., 20.4.4) supports it.


I suspect the problem there is that they don't announce the show ID that the SP uses in advance...


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect the problem there is that they don't announce the show ID that the SP uses in advance...


There must be a way to make it work...DirecTV has had the feature for over a year (and they use the same Tribune data that TiVo does).


----------



## dmaneyapanda (Jan 16, 2000)

Bytez said:


> Signed up. I hope they enable high bitrate 4G streaming without going through a proxy.


The issue isn't that the app can't support streaming over 4G (or even 3G) - it definitely already can. it's that Apple requires the app to be able to support streaming over a very low bitrate connection as well before it will approve an app that allows streaming over cell, which tivo hasn't coded in yet.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512475


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Davisadm said:


> Anybody notice that they skipped 20.4.3?


Maybe the 20.4.3 is a MSO version that has all the upgrades from 20.4.2 and only some of the new things from 20.4.4? The cable companies seem to like to wait before updating so there may be things in 20.4.4 that they don't want rolling out to there customers yet.


----------



## scooby2 (Dec 24, 2001)

Did the page get taken down? Its showing me an "Uh Oh you are lost" page when going to that URL.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

scooby2 said:


> Did the page get taken down? Its showing me an "Uh Oh you are lost" page when going to that URL.


Looks like the website is currently broken.

www.tivo.com/priority is currently redirecting to http://www.tivo.com/priority_20_3_8 which is an old update.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

scooby2 said:


> Did the page get taken down? Its showing me an "Uh Oh you are lost" page when going to that URL.


3 days ago, I used the URL https://www.tivo.com/priority and it took me to:

*TiVo Priority Update Request (20.4.4)*​
but today, the exact same URL takes me to:

*TiVo Priority Update Request (20.3.8)*​


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Next we will find that everyone that signed up before this will be placed into the Black Hole again...


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks like the website was restored to a much earlier version, before Jan 31, 2014


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh wow, someone messed up.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> Looks like the website was restored to a much earlier version, before Jan 31, 2014


If the whole website did indeed go back that far, that doesn't speak well for TiVo's server backup strategy. And I certainly hope that the programming staff does more frequent and/or more reliable backups. A lot has happened since January. Could TiVo have been hacked?

Actually, the Premiere sale ad does also say, "or while supplies last". Do we know for a fact that the January 31, 2014 date was missing from the ad in recent months?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Would be ironic if the site melted down because of the influx of people signing up for the update with the mere mention of Android streaming.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Someone should send a Twitter message to Margret, and let her know. I don't have a Twitter account otherwise I would.

https://twitter.com/tivodesign


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Green all across the board. http://status.tivo.com


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

dmaneyapanda said:


> The issue isn't that the app can't support streaming over 4G (or even 3G) - it definitely already can. it's that Apple requires the app to be able to support streaming over a very low bitrate connection as well before it will approve an app that allows streaming over cell, which tivo hasn't coded in yet.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512475


I meant for the Android streaming.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

The Priority page appears to be fixed this morning...


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

TiVo Mini out of stock until 9/9. CEDIA starts on 9/10. Perhaps we will see a price change published on Tuesday.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

sbiller said:


> TiVo Mini out of stock until 9/9. CEDIA starts on 9/10. Perhaps we will see a price change published on Tuesday.


any chance of new mini hardware?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Aero 1 said:


> any chance of new mini hardware?


We may see new packaging and a new TSN just to handle the price change. I'm guessing the hardware stays the same.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

rainwater said:


> We may see new packaging and a new TSN just to handle the price change. I'm guessing the hardware stays the same.


Agree. Perhaps the new packaging could indicate the addition of Vudu and Amazon Prime as well. I doubt it since TiVo tends to be somewhat conservative with these things and app availability could be somewhat risky.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I hope to software update fixes my "Reboots" on Premiere. Happened again last night while changing channels. Can tell it's going to happen when channel can not change.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

timstack8969 said:


> I hope to software update fixes my "Reboots" on Premiere. Happened again last night while changing channels. Can tell it's going to happen when channel can not change.


I have heard it is supposed to fix the reboot issue.


----------



## Game Master (Jan 11, 2013)

Where do I find my TiVo Service Number?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

System info or on your TiVo.com account page.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

sbiller said:


> TiVo Mini out of stock until 9/9. CEDIA starts on 9/10. Perhaps we will see a price change published on Tuesday.


Best buy is showing $149.99 for the Mini. Sign of things to come?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

http://zatznotfunny.com/2014-09/tivo-mini-drops-service-fee/


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> http://zatznotfunny.com/2014-09/tivo-mini-drops-service-fee/




Refund please...


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

jwbelcher said:


> Best buy is showing $149.99 for the Mini. Sign of things to come?


WeaKnees has it listed for $150 including Lifetime service.http://www.weaknees.com/cart/TiVo-Mini-DVR-Companion-tivo-mini-with-TiVo-Lifetime-Service.html?m1track=googlebase&utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=export_feed_gb&gclid=CIPuidme0MACFa_m7AodbysAUw#googlebase
I started a new thread, sorry. Maybe Dan can merge mine with the other, or just delete mine.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Added bonus...WeaKnees has the Mini in stock while TiVo doesn't...


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

rainwater said:


> We may see new packaging and a new TSN just to handle the price change. I'm guessing the hardware stays the same.





jwbelcher said:


> Best buy is showing $149.99 for the Mini. Sign of things to come?


That BB link shows the same TSN (TCDA92000) as the original mini, but at the new Lifetime included price of $149.99.

I bought one for $85 at Amazon just in case.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> That BB link shows the same TSN (TCDA92000) as the original mini, but at the new Lifetime included price of $149.99.
> 
> I bought one for $85 at Amazon just in case.


You tempting me  Oddly enough Weaknees has:

TiVo Mini DVR Companion
*NOW FOR A LIMITED TIME:* 
Get TiVo Mini with Service for only $149.99 (reg $249.98)

I wonder what that's all about.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

HarperVision said:


> That BB link shows the same TSN (TCDA92000) as the original mini, but at the new Lifetime included price of $149.99.
> 
> I bought one for $85 at Amazon just in case.


Amazon defaults to sold by TiVo for me so you may want to make sure you bought from Amazon.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Is the $85 Tivo Mini a price mistake on Amazon?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

You won't get free service on that $85 Mini.

But, I am wondering if TiVo will offer an upgrade deal on non-lifetimed units.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Bytez said:


> Is the $85 Tivo Mini a price mistake on Amazon?


No it us based off the lifetime or monthly fee being separate. The same thing happened back with the Premiere price drop, but I think I remember some people having issues activating since lifetime changed prices.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bradleys said:


> You won't get free service on that $85 Mini. But, I am wondering if TiVo will offer an upgrade deal on non-lifetimed units.


And how is it you know that as fact?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

innocentfreak said:


> Amazon defaults to sold by TiVo for me so you may want to make sure you bought from Amazon.


Nope, says "Ships from and sold by Amazon"


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> And how is it you know that as fact?


We have had price / service fee changes in the past. They track the stock number of the unit you purchase to determine what program / service fee to apply.

We have also had this argument before... Trust me!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah back with EE and the Premiere they made you fax in the receipt IIRC.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

slowbiscuit said:


> Still frustrating, as always, that you can't simply copy/paste your TSN from your online account into the web page. Or simply have a link on your account page that says 'sign up all my stuff for priority'.
> 
> But they're lucky their webpage actually loads without making a sandwich most days...


you can copy and paste just need to break it at the dashes can't do the whole number at once.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bradleys said:


> We have had price / service fee changes in the past. They track the stock number of the unit you purchase to determine what program / service fee to apply. We have also had this argument before... Trust me!





innocentfreak said:


> Yeah back with EE and the Premiere they made you fax in the receipt IIRC.


Then if that's the case and they don't allow it, I just return it to Amazon. No big deal. I was just going to use it to host my Slingbox.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

For those who remember the Premiere stuff, who had to fax receipts? Was it people buying post-price change Premiere, or was it people who had old pre-price change Premieres? 

My issue is that I don't know if how much of a pain it'll be to buy a new Mini right now (at any price).


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Keen said:


> For those who remember the Premiere stuff, who had to fax receipts? Was it people buying post-price change Premiere, or was it people who had old pre-price change Premieres?
> 
> My issue is that I don't know if how much of a pain it'll be to buy a new Mini right now (at any price).


No kidding, even if you bought at Best Buy this early, you might have to Fax the 150 sales prices to get it activated.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, I'm buying one from Best Buy at lunch. I'm going to see what the activation process looks like this afternoon, and will report back.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

jwbelcher said:


> No kidding, even if you bought at Best Buy this early, you might have to Fax the 150 sales prices to get it activated.


Oh, good lord I remember that! So many pissed off people trying to play both sides of the deal. "what if I cannot find my receipt?"

I hope TiVo has a better mechanism to track pre vs. post price change - but consider this notification - you are not going to be able to purchase an $80 Mini and get free service. And those people currently on monthly plans are not going to just automatically get free service.

I certainly hope TiVo has a transition plan - but no guarantee of that either.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, Tivo.com still asks me for either a monthly or $150 lifetime fee to activate the Mini. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bradleys said:


> Oh, good lord I remember that! So many pissed off people trying to play both sides of the deal. "what if I cannot find my receipt?" I hope TiVo has a better mechanism to track pre vs. post price change - but consider this notification - you are not going to be able to purchase an $80 Mini and get free service. And those people currently on monthly plans are not going to just automatically get free service. I certainly hope TiVo has a transition plan - but no guarantee of that either.


What was the price difference for the premiere change? If this is only about a $65 difference and that was in the hundreds, then maybe it isn't worth the hassle for TiVo to have "a plan"?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Keen said:


> Well, Tivo.com still asks me for either a monthly or $150 lifetime fee to activate the Mini. I'll try again tomorrow.


Yeah I would wait until there's an official announcement from them. Thanks for blazing the trail, Mr TiVo Pioneer!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

TiVo is saying $50 to convert from monthly to Lifetime (no service)

I expect it will be a similar fee for Mini's purchased under the old pricing mechanism, but never activated. 

TiVo allows a 30 day money back policy, so if you purchased a full price mini / lifetime in that last 30 days, you can get a refund.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bradleys said:


> TiVo is saying $50 to convert from monthly to Lifetime (no service) I expect it will be a similar fee for Mini's purchased under the old pricing mechanism, but never activated. TiVo allows a 30 day money back policy, so if you purchased a full price mini / lifetime in that last 30 days, you can get a refund.


It's still cheaper to do it the way I did then. ($85 + $50 = $135. Lifetime mini is now $149)


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> It's still cheaper to do it the way I did then. ($85 + $50 = $135. Lifetime mini is now $149)


according to zatz, the $50 upgrade fee is for those paying $6/month on the mini.

85 + 6 + 50 = 141, kinda of a hassle in order to save $9 after the first month. thats if they still allow activations right at this moment and then wait a month.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/509012260078247937


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

HarperVision said:


> It's still cheaper to do it the way I did then. ($85 + $50 = $135. Lifetime mini is now $149)


Unless Amazon similarly discounts the $150 lifetime-included mini.



Aero 1 said:


> according to zatz, the $50 upgrade fee is for those paying $6/month on the mini.
> 
> 85 + 6 + 50 = 141, kinda of a hassle in order to save $9 after the first month. thats if they still allow activations right at this moment and then wait a month.
> 
> ...


And then there's this.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

anthonymoody said:


> Unless Amazon similarly discounts the $150 lifetime-included mini. And then there's this.


And then there's this:

http://zatznotfunny.com/2014-09/tivo-mini-drops-service-fee/#comment-41352

*"Joe September 8, 2014 at 1:50 pm

Just got this from the chat. Seems everyone is getting conflicting answers:

Nicole: It actually appears that if you purchase a TiVo Mini elsewhere, within the the dates of 9/7 -9/9 you can call in and active the unit with FREE Lifetime Service.

Nicole: It appears we no longer will have the monthly option."*


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am seeing so many different things - best I can say is "we will see"

I would not take complete stock in a CSR, yet...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

You can activate the new Mini over the phone but not on the website yet. Apparently, they've been trained to do this for several days already now.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I ordered another Mini while they were $85 at Amazon. Just in case I can get the lifetime without an added cost. Eventually my GF will need one if her S3 boxes ever crap out. So I figured I might as well try getting one now.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

awsnyde said:


> The fact that their web page doesn't make me a sandwich *is* quite aggravating.


<xkcd>You forgot to say "sudo" first</xkcd>


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

rainwater said:


> You can activate the new Mini over the phone but not on the website yet. Apparently, they've been trained to do this for several days already now.


Thanks for the tip. I called and they activated it without issue. It took the person a minute to see how to apply the free lifetime, but they found it pretty quick.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Keen said:


> Thanks for the tip. I called and they activated it without issue. It took the person a minute to see how to apply the free lifetime, but they found it pretty quick.


How did they validate you paid 150 vs. 100 from a few days ago?


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

jwbelcher said:


> How did they validate you paid 150 vs. 100 from a few days ago?


They didn't. I told them I bought at Best Buy, and that they'd changed their prices already.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Keen said:


> They didn't. I told them I bought at Best Buy, and that they'd changed their prices already.


Sounds like a good time to call in if you have an unsub'd unit.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

How is this related to the 20.4.4 update?


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

JWhites said:


> How is this related to the 20.4.4 update?


It looks like somebody posted in the wrong thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10229773#post10229773



sbiller said:


> TiVo Mini out of stock until 9/9. CEDIA starts on 9/10. Perhaps we will see a price change published on Tuesday.


Then, the domino effect took it from there...


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I see.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

seconded on activation. Called in, mentioned lifetime and she asked if I wanted to get lifetime, I told her my unit came with it free and she entered the code. 5 minutes and done.

woot!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

http://www.tivo.com/serviceupdates

Not much, but...



> *Record series on all channels:*
> 
> Record a show from multiple channels with a single Season Pass® recording-just select "All channels" for the Channel option when setting up a Season Pass recording.
> 
> ...


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> http://www.tivo.com/serviceupdates
> 
> Not much, but...


Don't forget the app we've all been dying for: the home shopping network app! Now we can ignore a channel and an app.

Record series on all channels
Extended timelines for Season Pass recordings
Updated Spotify app
New! Home Shopping Network app


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm curious if the 'All Channels' Season Passes will prefer HD channels over SD.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Keen said:


> I'm curious if the 'All Channels' Season Passes will prefer HD channels over SD.


Good question. Doesn't really matter to me, since I remove all the SD channels that have HD versions from my "Channels I Receive" list...


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

Oooh, looking at the details for the >14 day Season Pass feature, it says 'up to 6 months'. Here's hoping this means that when the upfronts happen we'll be able to start setting season passes.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

takeagabu said:


> Don't forget the app we've all been dying for: the home shopping network app! Now we can ignore a channel and an app.
> 
> Record series on all channels
> Extended timelines for Season Pass recordings
> ...


no mention of Amazon Prime


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I like the updates. Many of these I have requested for a while now.



ajwees41 said:


> no mention of Amazon Prime


Those aren't tied to service updates since they are separate apps.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> I like the updates. Many of these I have requested for a while now.
> 
> Those aren't tied to service updates since they are separate apps.


they list Updated Spotify app and home shopping network app though


----------



## 4mula1Z (Sep 5, 2014)

rainwater said:


> Guide data past 12 days would be highly inaccurate even if it existed so I don't know if I would really want that. And there really isn't another option other than Tribune for guide data. The only way it could be better is if TiVo built their on data collection service to work in conjunction with Tribune guide data but that would be a huge task.


Xfinity X1 guide data extends out to 14 days. And, it is fairly accurate. Accurate enough to where only getting 12 days with TIVO sucks. It might as well be only 7 days with TIVO, as you cannot navigate an addition week to get the "next" show.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

For those who signed up to priority early, you might want to double check your TSN. It usually shows the message you are already signed up. It didn't this time for me, so I re-entered mine. 

The update rolls out tonight/tomorrow per the other thread.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Another update coming in November.

We're still on for some more toys in the fall.


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

innocentfreak said:


> For those who signed up to priority early, you might want to double check your TSN. It usually shows the message you are already signed up.


I don't see an "already signed up" message even when entering the same unit repeatedly. Are you sure that you've seen that on prior priority signups?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

In the past yeah it would but maybe they changed it.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10233196#post10233196 before raising pitchforks!


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

NJ Webel said:


> I'm just hoping that the Vudu and Amazon Prime streaming apps are included in this update.


They're apps. Aren't they independent of a full software release? Couldn't they just be "added"?


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

innocentfreak said:


> For those who signed up to priority early, you might want to double check your TSN. It usually shows the message you are already signed up. It didn't this time for me, so I re-entered mine.
> 
> The update rolls out tonight/tomorrow per the other thread.


Thank you! I had to re-enter all of mine, as it didn't say they were already scheduled, as they should have. TiVo should try to trademark "black hole" as part of their priority update service...


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

elborak said:


> I don't see an "already signed up" message even when entering the same unit repeatedly. Are you sure that you've seen that on prior priority signups?


Pretty sure I've seen that on prior signups.....but not this time. I see the same as you.....I can re-enter the numbers over and over and it never says anything but Thank You.

-Kevin


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Just downloaded the new update!


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice to consolidate all the MLB, NFL, NBA season passses into single ones (all channels).


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

consumedsoul said:


> Just downloaded the new update!


I just got mine also. It downloaded very fast compared to the others.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I got the update earlier today on all three TiVo's after signing up within an hour of the priority sign up being posted on day one, so I'm pretty sure the black hole phenomenon didn't occur this time. :up:


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

JWhites said:


> I got the update earlier today on all three TiVo's after signing up within an hour of the priority sign up being posted on day one, so I'm pretty sure the black hole phenomenon didn't occur this time. :up:


I had already double-entered mine, and saw reports it was already rolling. So, I forced a manual connection and it is installing now.

I do know, for fact, that past priority signups would tell me that a TSN already submitted, had already been submitted. I would prefer that it go back to doing so, for future updates, unless that would bring back the "black hole".

Let's see how this works with a unit that I pulled the drive out of (and wiped) before the last update rolled, and never put a drive back in... I hope TiVo keeps such situations in mind (non-new units that miss a prior update).

Their promotional email system sure is aware it hasn't been calling home, plying me with suggestions I need to upgrade to what I already have.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

nooneuknow said:


> I do know, for fact, that past priority signups would tell me that a TSN already submitted, had already been submitted. I would prefer that it go back to doing so, for future updates, unless that would bring back the "black hole".


I know, I've seen that myself with past updates and it didn't happen this time.



nooneuknow said:


> Let's see how this works with a unit that I pulled the drive out of (and wiped) before the last update rolled, and never put a drive back in... I hope TiVo keeps such situations in mind (non-new units that miss a prior update).


I had a TiVo setting in a box for three years not updated since 2010, and hooked it up and before I even put a subscription on it, it phoned home, restarted and updated to the latest version out at the time, and it was a big one because of all the culamative updates.


nooneuknow said:


> Their promotional email system sure is aware it hasn't been calling home, plying me with suggestions I need to upgrade to what I already have.


Never happened for me, is there an active subscription on that one?


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

JWhites said:


> I know, I've seen that myself with past updates and it didn't happen this time.
> 
> I had a TiVo setting in a box for three years not updated since 2010, and hooked it up and before I even put a subscription on it, it phoned home, restarted and updated to the latest version out at the time, and it was a big one because of all the culamative updates.
> 
> Never happened for me, is there an active subscription on that one?


I'm talking about a base Roamio, which has lifetime service. Since the Roamio updates the flash with the software, and there's been past issues with some who "skipped" an update, due to taking an active Roamio out of service, that had been updated since the shipping software, but offline for a long time, I'm hoping TiVo has their act together enough to make sure each update can deal with the last one (or multiples) being skipped-over. One can hope they remember to test for this, but banking on it is foolish, IMO. I should have spent less time on here, and just gave it a drive to catch the summer update, and send it to flash (even if only the stock one, just for that purpose, which I just thought of, oops!).

I've been busy doing so much testing on hard drives, so that I'm posting more on hard drives, than what somebody else said, a spec sheet said, or some review site said, that the unit missed the summer update, and my other two just got the fall update.

I only worry, since the Roamio's flash isn't without its vulnerabilities, as telemark discovered.

As far as the email ads, they see that Roamio hasn't been calling home, and keep trying to convince me to "upgrade" to a Roamio. So, their system only sees a deadbeat TSN, and assumes some old model TiVo went down, apparently. I have yet to see any offer made that is anything other than full-price, with lipstick on.


----------

